# A little Birch, Catalpa, Ambrosia and Walnut



## gvwp (Oct 22, 2015)

Season is about to close here in Indiana. Trying to get all the logs delivered here to the yard before the weather turns bad. Here is a nice load of various hobby type logs. A little bit of variety on this load. A few very nice large Red River Birch on this load. We don't see these very often but they make very pretty bowls and turning stock. A couple large Catalpa logs for the carvers. A very nice selection of VERY good ambrosia Maple has arrived along with a few large curly Walnut and crotch Walnut. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 22, 2015)

Those last few look like Silver maple. They look to have some twist. Always an adventure in every log.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 22, 2015)

Nothing prettier than a load of logs! Fantastic! Can't wait to see what they look like on the inside. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Oct 22, 2015)

Getting a good collection of stuff together for sawing. Its that time of year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## gvwp (Oct 22, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Nothing prettier than a load of logs! Fantastic! Can't wait to see what they look like on the inside. Chuck



Me too Chuck. Lots of stuff I am anxious to see inside. Will take most of the winter to get through all of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 23, 2015)

That trailer load would be a lifetime supply for me. I've looked for good Catalpa but it seems like most are hollow around here. You've got enough to hunker down for winter. Gary


----------



## gvwp (Oct 23, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> That trailer load would be a lifetime supply for me. I've looked for good Catalpa but it seems like most are hollow around here. You've got enough to hunker down for winter. Gary



Yes. Here too on the Catalpa. Hard to find good clean Catalpa. Most seem to be buggy or rotten. The weather is forecast to go down hill next week. Been expecting it really. Always turns about the middle of October with rain, wind, and cold.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2015)

I love catalpa - grows like weeds here and stays solid too.

Great looking log medley there David.


----------



## gvwp (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Kevin. This load scaled at 1902bf.  A little overloaded but got it to the mill ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 24, 2015)

I was wondering about the weight of that load. I'm impressed. Nice stack of logs!


----------



## gvwp (Oct 25, 2015)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> I was wondering about the weight of that load. I'm impressed. Nice stack of logs!



Log weight approximately 17,000lbs. Total pull weight approximately 23,500lbs so just under legal weight. Not so bad I guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2015)

gvwp said:


> Log weight approximately 17,000lbs. Total pull weight approximately 23,500lbs so just under legal weight. Not so bad I guess.



Been there done that - fun ain't it. You damn sure better not lose your trailer brakes either. I've dragged many of heavy log loads but the worst thing (and dumbest) I ever pulled was the 3rd and final trip pulling my circle sawmill and all the rest of the related equipment home in 2005 loaded on my 38' 3 axle trailer through Tyler Texas and I was WAYYYY over the limit. I still have no idea how I didn't get pulled over. 

My trailers brakes went out approaching a red light in Tyler and although I am not one of those that tail-gates or waits until the last minute to apply brakes, we went flying through that red light and barely missed an old lady (no joke) that went through her green light without looking left or right. It was like a cartoon and my wife and our two boys were literally screaming. I was trying not to wet my panties. DAMN good thing no one was in front of us in our lane or we would have pushed them through with us. I had almost-new tires on my truck but the front two had to be replaced the next day in Greenvile because the flat spot they left on them were so bad they thumped the hell out of the truck and you could feel it in your spine. When you have that much weight behind you, your ABS does not work trust me. It smelled like burinng tires in the truck for days. 

We couldn't make it home that night because we had also lost 2 tires on the trailer after that between Tyler and Greenville. As we limped in to the hotel in Greenville I saw flames coming out of the trailer on the right side. It was an eventful evening and I had to drop a small fortune to get it all fit for the road the next day. 

Overloaded trailer + no trailer brakes = no fun at all. Be careful out there - I definitely got away with one. Lots of lost money but no lives destroyed. I am a worshipper of trailer brakes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes indeed. Loosing trailer brakes is no fun. I rarely go above 50 when hauling a load and that is in the open country with nothing around. I don't normally load this heavy but the logger who I got these from wanted to get all the logs that I had marked on this load because he was moving the equipment the next morning. Got them to the mill with little trouble. Worst part of the trip was getting out of the corn field where the staging area was located. About knocked my teeth out with the trailer bucking the truck but easy always does it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow, now that's a trailer load! Very cool!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

David do you have any of this Catalpa dried yet? I tagged you in another thread, I have a customer wanting some and if you have what he needs I will flip him to you.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/catalpa.25702/#post-328936


----------



## jmurray (Feb 14, 2016)

+1 on that catalpa


----------



## gvwp (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> David do you have any of this Catalpa dried yet? I tagged you in another thread, I have a customer wanting some and if you have what he needs I will flip him to you.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/catalpa.25702/#post-328936



I have Catalpa but none that has been kiln dried. Its been cut awhile. What size(s) do you need?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2016)

He's looking for 3/4 after processing so 4/4 would do provided no severe twisting/cuppung etc. because he needs 98"+. PM me and let me know if you want his email or if you want me to give him yours. He's not a tire-kicker.


----------



## gvwp (Feb 16, 2016)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------

